# gnome sticks



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I carved two pine gnome toppers in the last week. One was done the way I always do with stain the other I tried my hand at painting. The painted one is getting turned into a walking stick 1st. Attached are progress pics. I think in future, for me I might be better off attaching the topper to the staff prior to paint as the some of the paint needed to be sanded off to integrate topper to stick.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done. I like the handle area also. I would encourage your plan to attach the topper prior to paint when you using paint to hide the splice. You can also make your attachment at the top of collar at the top of the grip. This hides the splice too.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like! Good job -- MJC4


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

coming on nicely, just a protective coat to do eh?

You could always mask the area of to prevent the paint from contaminating the wood but you still may get some bleeding

A simple thin coat of varnish would prevent bleeding ,but rather than remove it add to it and use it to enhance the stick.and incorporate it into the design

But i always paint the topper 1st then attach, its horses for courses.Then you can easily decide how you want it to look.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Making some progress. Staff is stained, needs the spar poly yet. Textured the grip as there was a blemish where I sanded out a knot.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

He looks good.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

More progress on the other gnome stick. Attached topper to a piece of oiled red oak. All that's left is spar poly.


----------

